
Uber debuts new Uber for Business with custom travel programs and rules - janober
https://techcrunch.com/2017/08/15/uber-debuts-new-uber-for-business-with-custom-travel-programs-and-rules
======
obblekk
> “Overall, this is a great redesign with new features that make it very easy
> to implement and use for businesses of all sizes, and managers of all levels
> of technical expertise. Uber’s clearly looking at business as a prime market
> for future growth, and this looks like a no-brainer for expense departments
> looking to ease the workload.“

This article isn’t labeled as opinion but seems quite biased. Maybe an example
of the submarine.

~~~
ghostbrainalpha
What is "the submarine"?

~~~
bgirard
[http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/submarine.html)

TL;DR: A planted advertisement article.

~~~
komali2
Holy crap that is a solid set of articles! I don't know how I never thought to
check paul graham's site.

~~~
sillysaurus3
Some favorites:

[http://www.paulgraham.com/nerds.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/nerds.html)

[http://www.paulgraham.com/avg.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/avg.html)

[http://www.paulgraham.com/essay.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/essay.html)

[http://www.paulgraham.com/lies.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/lies.html)

[http://www.paulgraham.com/say.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/say.html)

~~~
mindcrime
Also:

[http://www.paulgraham.com/die.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/die.html)

------
josephpmay
Interesting, The University of Southern California announced yesterday that
they dropped Uber (in what was probably the largest implementation of this
type of program) for Lyft

~~~
dbbk
Uber is in 83 countries though, Lyft in just the US. They have a simply
enormous global market to tap with programs like this.

------
graphitezepp
Rare Uber related news that sounds good for the company. If this sees a good
rate of adoption, and the idea does sound reasonable to me so it may, it would
create a much more stable model for reliable revenue that being business to
business can provide.

~~~
paul6987
Uber needs to go the way of the dodo bird! Let Lyft and others take it's
place. Maybe Lyft buys Uber.

Personally and after Uber let $1k get stolen from my bank account and laughed
via their bro PR statement (it's the users' fault)it's been great to see all
their bad behavior come back to bite them.

~~~
nawgszy
>after Uber let $1k get stolen from my bank account

I... really fail to see how this happened.

~~~
paul6987
I signed up in 2009 .. never used it and forgot about it.

In 2013 or 14 or earlier Uber accounts started to get hacked because people
did not use the strongest Username and Password . Uber knew about these hacks
and their PR was it's the user's fault vs. sending out emails alerting all
users to change their passwords to something crazy secure and utilize 2fa. No
they did not do that .. they just released a statement saying it's their users
faults.

The hacks happened a dozen times a day for months to years per searching
twitter ... drivers in some far off country ... charging obscene amounts for a
ride in London for example. The majority of these hacks/stolen money were
coming from London.

Then as a user you want to immediately cut ties with Uber, but no there was no
way to cancel your account and be done with these scumbags .. you had to send
them an email and it took five days for them to cancel my account. All the
while I was worried that it might happen again within those five days.

Then years later all this other stuff comes out about Uber.

They never cared for anyone who wasn't Kalanick's BRO ... from their drivers
to their employees to their customers to whomever did business with them.

BenchMark is so right to try and rid Uber of that egomaniac... it's all about
him vs. everyone else. I hope he keeps being himself ... he's just going to
bring down Uber and only hold the ashes that once was Uber in hands!!!

------
vadym909
If I was a large business with deep pockets, I'd be wary of signing up to use
independent contractors to ferry employees around and get embroiled in the
employee misclassification debate.

Uber has said it is just a platform enabling the transaction between an
independent driver and customer. That puts the entire burden of employee
classification on the company. If HR sets the travel policy on the app, they
would be authorizing it.

~~~
saosebastiao
I'd say that if the company doesn't even know the name of the person providing
the service before they order the service, that they've offloaded that
particular risk pretty damn well. The employee/contractor grey line is pretty
far away from that.

